# MUSE THERAPY: It's All About Reining In and Reigning Over Your Creative Kingdom



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Mornin', All!

I'm D. D. Scott, Romantic Comedy Author and the #1 Amazon Bestselling Author of *MUSE THERAPY: UNLEASHING YOUR INNER SYBIL*!

I'm brand new to your Kindle Boards and super thrilled to join y'all!!!

I'm starting this loop to help y'all rein in and reign over your creative kingdoms...MUSE THERAPY-style.

Here's the scoop on MUSE THERAPY:

Muse Therapy - D. D. Scott style - is all about injecting life into tired and/or stressed out muses. I give writers fun and fabulous tools to analyze their muses' funks, rein in their creative divas and up their page counts.

Discover what makes your muses tick. What ticks them off. And what makes them dance like nobody's watching.

We name your muses and host a very special meet-and-greet just for them, then dig deep into their psyches by examining "muse disorders" such as:

** Unleashing Your Inner Sybil

** Writing Bi-Polar: I Suck vs. I'm a Genius

** What Do You Mean I'm Neurotic? No, I'm Not. Well, Not Exactly. But Okay...There Are Times When. Like You Need To Know That. Anyway, I Was Thinking, My Jeep Is Red

** Rorschach For Writers: I See Dead Lines

** Stimulants: When Coffee, Chocolate, and Martinis Aren't Enough

Once we recognize, acknowledge and accept your muses' afflictions, we find terrific tricks and "trips" to treat our word witches.

So if your muse is in need of a tune-up, grab a comfy couch or chair and put up your feet. You're in the right KindleBoard session.

You'll have a terrific time conquering your creative divas and taking back the crown of your personal Muse-ville kingdom.

Check out my website at http://www.DDScott.com and blog http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com then bring all your muse questions and concerns right back here to this KindleBoard, and we'll cuss and discuss your issues.

I can't wait to meet you and your muses too!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, DD, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Here's what the fabulous Stephen Windwalker of Kindle Nation Daily had to say about *MUSE THERAPY* along with a fabulous excerpt too:

*Free Your Inner Novelist with D. D. Scott's MUSE THERAPY*

"About a year ago, acting on a recommendation by Seth Godin, I read a remarkable book entitled The War of Art: Winning the Inner Creative Battle by Steven Pressfield. It was a pretty remarkable book -- all about removing or avoiding the sources of friction that were keeping me from getting done as much as I would like to get done -- and it has had an effect on my life nearly every day since I read it.​
But it was a bit dry in places, and I suspect that it was also a bit of a guy's book, if you don't mind my saying so. Neither of those was a deal-breaker for me personally of course, but I remember daydreaming at the time that it would be great if somebody could come along and deliver a similar message that might be more vivid, more lifely, more fun, and more accessible, including, of course, to women.​

And so, now, along comes the woman of my dreams, or of my daydreams in any case, to write an incredibly smart, funny, and truly inspirational book that could be the spicier sibling of Pressfield's book. And I am here to tell you that, like The War of Art, D.D. Scott's MUSE THERAPY: Unleashing the Inner Sybil is going to have an effect on thousands of people's lives nearly every day once they have read it." --- Stephen Windwalker​
I'm sooo looking forward to meeting you and your muses too!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

To celebrate the huge success of my *MUSE THERAPY: UNLEASHING YOUR INNER SYBIL* , I'm giving y'all some extra MUSE THERAPY Tips and Tidbits right here on the Kindle Boards!

So, for this week's funtabulous tip to rein in and reign over your creative divas, I'm giving you the scoop on Defying Gravity in your writing-for-publication career.

Defying Gravity Elphaba-style...yes, the fabulous Elphaba of Wicked fame.

If there's one thing I've learned in my ten plus year writing-for-publication journey, it's that, in order to survive and thrive, you've got to harness your inner Elphaba and Defy Gravity!!!

But here's the secret...you've got to Defy Gravity in your own way, whether that's the "normal" publishing industry approved way or not.

One of my very fave lines in Elphaba's wonderful Wicked world is when she says:

"well we can't all come and go by bubble!"

while referring to Galinda/Glinda the Good Witch.

And how true is that powerful tidbit?!

Especially when we all know that the traditional publishing bubble has now burst.

That business model just ain't workin' anymore, right?

So here's a little MUSE THERAPY secret that will keep you and your muses happy and sane on your writing-for-publication journey to Publishing Oz:

The journey - and each path you're on during that journey - is yours alone. So skip to your own beat. Conquer the big-ass, apple-throwing trees and deadly poppy fields by educating yourself on all the Wicked Witches' tricks. And remember...be your own Wizard.

The traditional publishing world's Wizard-ly curtains have been yanked back by E-reading Toto's.

So follow you and your muses' hearts across your pages...that's the only way you'll make it home to the publishing success of your dreams.

Sexy Sassy Smart Defying Gravity Wishes --- D. D. Scott

P.S. For tons more MUSE THERAPY Extra Tips and Tidbits, visit my blog at http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Happy Monday, Y'All!

So how do y'all know whether or not you need *MUSE THERAPY: UNLEASHING YOUR INNER SYBIL * ?



*YOU KNOW YOU NEED MUSE THERAPY WHEN...*

1. Your muses aren't ticking. They're ticked off.

2. Your muses are in a funk unable to up your page counts. They're more like: Up Yours

3. Even great sex with (insert your partner of choice here), or a new pair of shoes, or a day at the spa, or (you get the picture) can't rein in your creative divas

4. You feel the urge to sign-up for the following classes:

** Unleashing Your Inner Sybil

** Writing Bi-Polar: I Suck vs. I'm a Genius

** What Do You Mean I'm Neurotic? No, I'm Not. Well, Not Exactly. But Okay...There Are Times When. Like You Need to Know That. Anyway, I Was Thinking, My Jeep Is Red

** Rorschach For Writers: I See Dead Lines

** Stimulants: When Coffee, Chocolate and Martinis Aren't Enough

5. Your word witches have landed in Oz but that don't look like no Yellow Brick Road you're bootscootin' on...the damn thing never ends!

6. Your ass hurts, your back hurts, your head hurts, your fingers are numb, the kids/DH/dog/cat/other family pets and family members/friends/neighbors/telemarketers/reality TV stars must have your undivided attention now and they mean now...not after your "dumb" writing timer goes off an hour later. Everyone has told you your writing is a waste of time, just a "hobby" that will never "pay-off"...Maybe they're right.

7. You feel the urge to tell everyone listed in reason number six to (I'm thinking of a phrase that starts with a 4-letter word and ends with a 'you', 'off' or 'me')

Do not...I repeat...do not panic. You are not alone. The writing gods and goddesses have not dumped you out of the muse chariot. Okay...so maybe they did. They can be a bit bitchy. But fear not, there's help for you!

So if your muse is in need of a tune-up, grab a comfy couch or chair and put-up your feet. You're soon to be in the right therapy group.

See you in therapy...Muse Therapy - D. D. Scott style.


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Happy Monday, All!

So after last week's *MUSE THERAPY * tidbit here on the fabulous Kindle Boards, you've learned "you know you need Muse Therapy when" (and if you're not sure or missed this, check my previous post)...

But now what?

Well, besides my Amazon Bestselling *MUSE THERAPY: UNLEASHING YOUR INNER SYBIL  * book, I also teach MUSE THERAPY Online Classes...actually, the book was a result of all my online class participants begging me to put several of my Muse Therapy Online Class Sessions into an Ebook format that they could always have right on their PC's while they're writing.

My MUSE THERAPY Online Classes will pick-up again this Friday, April 1st! You can get all the scoop and sign-up via my website at *http://www.ddscott.com/muse.html* .

I'm looking forward to meeting you and your muses too!

On this April Fool's Day, your muses will no longer be foolin' you! I'll teach you how to rein in and reign over your creative kingdoms.

See you "in therapy"...MUSE THERAPY that is...


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

*Just a quick note to let y'all know that not only are my MUSE THERAPY Online Classes now back in session, but I'm treating y'all to the four-week April class for FREE!*

And the best part...it's not too late for you to sign-up and join our April "therapy" group!

My Amazon Bestselling *MUSE THERAPY: UNLEASHING YOUR INNER SYBIL  * book is based on my Online Classes, and actually was the result of many, many Muse Therapy Online Class participants begging me - really, they did beg...LOL! - to do a book from my class materials.

So, whether or not you have the book yet, you and your muses are certainly welcome to my FREE Muse Therapy Online Class this month.

It's all about learning how to rein in and reign over your creative divas and have a heckuva great time doing so!

Sign-up now by filling out the form at *http://www.ddscott.com/signupform.php * then I'll sub you into the Yahoo Group! And remember, don't pay the fee as stated there...'cause for April, the class is on me!

See you "in therapy"...MUSE THERAPY that is. LOL!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

The April MUSE THERAPY Online Class - based on my bestselling Amazon *MUSE THERAPY  * book - is just a fantabulous bit of muse fun!



We're meeting and greeting each other's muses, and I'm showing all these super-cool writers how to rein in and reign over their creative kingdoms.

One of the first things the book and classes teach you is to name your muses.

Here's a sneak peek at one of the writers in my current class and her recently named muses:

"I used to be an interior designer....loooong time ago. I still follow trends,
but strictly for myself now. 
When I was a designer, I was FEARLESS. I went to showrooms, ADAC, the Market
here in ATL, all kinds of boutiques and antique shops, and fabric stores.
I love COLOR and Pattern and great big sweeping soaring spaces. One of the
happiest designs for me in my home was painting my very high ceilings in the
entry (15ft) in Gulf Blue (the popular turquoise); also my former dining room
(now my office) and my husband's office (they are across from each other--
symmetry). The other walls are Devonshire Cream (a strong beige).
Why do I tell you all this? Because the day the painting was finished, it was a
cold sunny day with frozen snow on the ground. I opened the door, expecting that
gray blah light...
And instead, my interiors looked like a Beach! The sand,the surf... it was all
perfect for me.
About to add some orange lamps , and considering painting / window dressing with
orange in the breakfast room, and already have acid green accents. Thinking
about spraypainting a light fixture with one of those colors too.
So I'm naming one Muse Citrine for colorful life, the other one Surf for energy,
and lastly, Pearl is my Wisdom Muse, the one I sit quietyl and listen to when
things become overwhelming."

So welcome to Muse Therapy, Citrine, Surf and Pearl...plus welcome to your writer queen too!

Here's the scoop on all my 2011 MUSE THERAPY Online Classes...

http://www.ddscott.com/where.html#muse

I'm looking forward to meeting you and your muses too!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Happy Monday, Kindle Board-ers!

It's time for a *Muse Therapy  * Extra Tip & Tidbit...a funtabulous feature-ette I use throughout both my Muse Therapy book as well as in my online classes.

Today's *MUSE THERAPY Extra Tip & Tidbit is...*

_*"Small Screen and Large Screen Therapy"*_

Good Morning, Muse Diva-ettes and Diva-dans!

I'm having a terrific time getting to know all of you and can't wait to meet
your muses! It's sooo inspiring to see how other writers work. Don't ya think?

Now...drum rolls here are just fine...here's another Muse Therapy Tip and Tidbit
to discuss while you're getting to know your muses...

TV (and movies too!) - aka small-screen and large-screen respectively - are ripe
for daily/weekly Muse Therapy shots of creative diva adrenaline.

I don't know how many times I sit on my favorite chaise lounge w/a cup of hot
tea or some nights (no denial here...LOL!) a cosmopolitan or a Black Russian and
let my DVR "show me the beat" to my muses.

I'll tune into AMERICAN IDOL (I'm a huge fan of both Scotty and Pea, oh, and
Casey, Lauren and James Durbin too!), KARDASHIAN (anything), GLEE, CASTLE, RACHEL ZOE PROJECT, DANCING WITH THE STARS, HUMAN TARGET, etc.

While watching, I think outloud or to myself, 'I can write that' or better yet
'I have a character/story like that...but with this unique twist'.

Yesss!!! And obviously bunches of people must like that stuff...even though
chick lit's professed to be dead! LOL!!!

One writer in a Muse Therapy class said she had a fun muse feud inspiration with
FRIENDS' characters Monica and Rachel (If the house ain't clean, Monica doesn't
let Rachel sing). Her Monica was her "before you sit down clean the house, is
your desk organized, have we covered all the necessary 'household needs' before
we get to play with Rachel, listen to classical music, drink hot chocolate and
write, write, write...!!!

Muse Therapy taught that writer a control mechanism to know when to bend and
when to lock her knees in tight and get her BITCHOK groove on!

The key is to listen to your inner word witches. And as long as your "Monica's"
make them dance and isn't cracking a whip on 'em making them feel bad (unless
they like that...LOL!), you're good to go with Monica-Rachel-like mantras! Woot!
Dust on, Baby!

Now my preferred "Monica" would be hiring a house-cleaner! HaHa!

There's also just sooo much comfort in knowing that the writers for all the
shows we enjoy traveled their own journey through writing-for-publication Hell. 
And they still are...

Think about the horror stories they tell when accepting their Emmy's and
Oscar's. Key-in on the fact that often they'll thank that one person who
believed in them when no one else did.

Boy, does that sound familiar, right?

All we each need to succeed is that one person to believe in our talent.

But first, we must believe in ourselves and our muses.

Hope you're enjoying "therapy"!

Sexy Sassy Smart Muse Therapy Wishes --- D. D. Scott

P.S. And check out how I use these bits of small and large-screen muse magic
moments to create and get my characters onto my pages...I'm giving you the scoop
on this on my grog The Naked Hero
http://thenakedhero.com/the-protector-christopher-chance-meet-roman-bellesconi

P.S.S. I'm super-psyched to note that MUSE THERAPY just made it into Amazon's fantabulous new, "Top-Rated" Bestseller Listings...at #24 for all non-fiction books on creativity and genius!!! Thank you, Kindle Readers!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

*My next Muse Therapy Online Class begins tomorrow - Monday 5/16!*

So for those who've signed-up, watch your emails for your sub-in to the Class Loop!!!

*There's still time to sign-up too

http://www.ddscott.com/signupform.php

... and this is the class where I'm making a very special announcement...*

I'm doing something quite unique in the online class world.

Here's a hint...what if...your class fee of $20...got you Muse Therapy for as long as you'd like?

Could be forever, if that's what you and your muses fancy.

Most online classes have a start & stop date...

But what if Muse Therapy is a "community" of continuing education, fun and support...

A class that never ends...but just keeps growing with new people added, new muses to get to know, and tons of fantabulous Muse Therapy scoop to share and celebrate...

Be a part of this inaugural Muse Therapy Community...and sign-up now!

For those of you already in the class...you're all set...

For those of you who've already won your PayPal Fee as a treat from me - from one event or another - you're good to go too...

And for anyone else who wants to be a part of our Muse Therapy Community...just fill out the sign-up form above and send in your PayPal payment...and we'll see you "in therapy"...Muse Therapy that is...LOL!!!

I'm sooo looking forward to meeting you and your muses too!!! --- D. D. Scott

P.S. In the Muse Therapy Online Class-Community, we cover the entire MUSE THERAPY book...plus tons more!!! And the best part is...we're learning from each other and all our muses too!!!


----------



## Tonya (Feb 21, 2011)

If it weren't for D.D.SCott and Muse Therapy, I wouldn't have been able to get my LAZY LUCY butt out of my chaise lounge and put wind in my fingers! After Muse Therapy, Lazy Lucy became Lucky Lucy!!! Thanks, D,D!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Tonya said:


> If it weren't for D.D.SCott and Muse Therapy, I wouldn't have been able to get my LAZY LUCY butt out of my chaise lounge and put wind in my fingers! After Muse Therapy, Lazy Lucy became Lucky Lucy!!! Thanks, D,D!!


You betchya, Tonya!

Thanks bunches for the Muse Therapy shout-out!

And I still use your Lazy to Lucky Lucy anecdote in "therapy"...Muse Therapy that is...LOL!!!

Does Lucy still have her pink boa?!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Here's a superfuntabulous way I get my Cozy Mystery Muses goin'...a little technique I call *"The D. D. Scott Element List"*...

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/05/fiction-writing-plotting-techniques-d-d.html


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

*Muse Therapy will play a huge role in my new, D. D. Scott "Put Your Big Girl Panties On & Deal With It" Blog Tour which kicks-off this coming Monday!!!*

Here's all the wayyy fab fun scoop:

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/06/d-d-scott-put-your-big-girl-panties-on.html


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Here's a Sneak Peek at how I let my muses "play"...

then lead me right to the writing of Page One for my next book...

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/06/behind-beyond-my-books-lip-glock.html


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Because I pamper my muses silly and let 'em go for the gusto...

I'm able to treat readers to "great books for great prices"!

And *the ultimate Muse Reward...getting Amazon Reviews like this one...where a reader thinks your latest release - THUG GUARD - is the "Jason Bourne of comedic capers"!!!*

Here's the scoop:

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/06/d-d-scott-writes-jason-bourne-of.html

And thanks again, Jeff Lee, for this incredible review!!! U rock!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Ohhh yeahhh!!!

A big 'ole TGIF comin' your way...

Plus...

*I'm super-tickled to tell y'all that my new, Muse Therapy Online Class "Community" is now ready to go via my website!*

Here's the scoop:

http://www.ddscott.com/muse.html#online

And here's a little tidbit straight from one of my Muse Therapy Online Community Members...

_*"So guess where my crazy Muses have taken me now? And I have you to bl.., er, thank for it! HA! No really! You've been my MuseMentor since I found you back in December. Sending virtual chocolate covered strawberries. Now... get back to work!!!"*_

I can't wait to see where this superfab writer's muses have taken her!!!

*Welcome to my new, Muse Therapy Online Class Community...a fantabulous new extension of my #1 Amazon Bestselling Muse Therapy Book!*

Now...we've all got a quirky-crazy, fun place to hang with our muses plus other writers and their muses too!

See you in Muse Therapy-ville!!!

And doesn't that just sound very Pottermore-ish?! LOL!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Nothin' makes my muses happy dance with more gusto than knowing me and my muses have paid it forward and helped another author succeed!

*I first met Humorous Women's Fiction Author Tonya Kappes over two years ago when she took my inaugural Muse Therapy Online Class!

Fast forward to today, and check this out...*

_*Did y'all know that superfab Tonya Kappes' book - CARPE BEAD'EM - is currently holding strong at #3 on Amazon's Movers & Shakers List?!*_

WooHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

And super congrats, Tonya!!!

Here's the scoop:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/movers-and-shakers/digital-text/ref=zg_bs_tab

Way to work those muses, Tonya!!!


----------



## Tonya (Feb 21, 2011)

YES!! My mused danced across the pages during MUSE THERAPY! I'm always going back to review my notes when my Lucky Lucy muse goes back to her old ways of lounging on the chaise, fanning herself with MY pink boa and not working for me. But Lucky Lucy did get me to the MOVERS AND SHAKERS list, if only for a day, but she got me there and I will be there again one day!!

Thanks for the shout out!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Tonya said:


> YES!! My mused danced across the pages during MUSE THERAPY! I'm always going back to review my notes when my Lucky Lucy muse goes back to her old ways of lounging on the chaise, fanning herself with MY pink boa and not working for me. But Lucky Lucy did get me to the MOVERS AND SHAKERS list, if only for a day, but she got me there and I will be there again one day!!
> 
> Thanks for the shout out!!


U betchya, T and Lucky Lucy!!!

Me and my muses are over the moon for ya...well...LOL...actually, were all-things-Positano for ya...LOL!!!

Stay-tuned...


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Where in the world are my muses lately?

*Here's a superfab fun Sneak Peek at the new setting for my next Cozy Cash Mystery - LIP GLOCK - which releases in August and features all my Bootscootin' Books Series Romantic Comedy Characters...including your faves The Mom Squad...now a blue-haired version of Charlie's Angels!*

Where will Zoey Witherspoon and Roman Bellesconi's next adventure take them?

Here's a hint...

Limoncello, gelato and Vespa Scooters

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/06/behind-beyond-my-books-lip-glock-and.html

So where are all your muses hangin' lately and getting their inspiration?

Me - and my muses too - would luuuvvv to know...


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Happy #SampleSunday, Y'All!!!

My muses are also into scones, cupcakes and bbq.

And today's Sample Sunday Sneak Peek gives u a delicious hint at how I let those muse fancies play into my Bootscootin' Books Series!

*For Book Two in my Bootscootin' Books Series - STOMPIN' ON STETSONS - think Hell's Kitchen mixed with Meet The Fockers.*

http://www.ddscott.com/stomp_excerpt.html

Happy Reading and Welcome to my Bootscootin' World!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Happy Sunday, Y'All!

Boy oh Boy are my muses big-time Happy Dancin' today...

And here's why...

Now that the 4th book featuring my Bootscootin' Books Characters is here -

THUG GUARD, Book One of my new, Cozy Cash Mysteries...where all your fave Bootscootin' Characters are gettin' "cozy"...as in cozy mystery cozy...

And the 5th book - LIP GLOCK - is comin' mid-August...

A lot of my readers and fans are asking in what order they should read the books to follow the series from Book One to Book Four.

So...not only am I givin' ya the scoop on each one, in order, and a sneak peek at what you can expect from each book featuring the Bootscootin' Characters...

*I've just dropped the price to 99 Cents for each book in the series!!!*

_I luuuvvv treating my readers and fans to "great books for great prices"!!!

And now you can one-click-buy any of my Bootscootin' Books and Cozy Cash Mysteries for less than a trip to your local dollar store!!!_

Here's the scoop on each one:

*BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS - Think Sex and The City meets Urban Cowboy

STOMPIN' ON STETSONS - It's Hell's Kitchen mixed with Meet the Fockers

BUCKLES ME BABY - Think paparazzi-hell and Ponzi-scheme fall-out meet home-shopping and Babies "R" Us

THUG GUARD - Think The Rachel Zoe Project meets Bond, James Bond and a Madoff-style, Ponzi-scheming King

The Bootscootin' Books are romantic comedies with a chick lit, gone-country twists...and now a cozy mystery twist too!*

Happy Reading and Welcome to my Bootscootin' and Cozy Cash Mystery Worlds!

*P.S. The next book - LIP GLOCK - will be released in August...right in time to wrap-up all your summer, beach-time reading!*

_P.S.S. For excerpts of all five books plus sneak peeks at number six, visit my website http://www.DDScott.com_


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Happy Sunday, Y'All and Your Muses too!!!

*It's Dollar Days in D. D. Scott-ville!!!*

*Welcome to every single one of my Bootscootin' Books and Cozy Cash Mysteries too for 99 Cents each...less than a trip to your local dollar store!*

Why?!

Because *me and my muses luuuvvv treatin' our readers and fans to great books for great prices!!!*

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/07/now-you-can-read-any-d-d-scott-romantic.html

Happy Reading and Welcome to my Bootscootin' and Cozy Cash Mystery Worlds!!!

P.S. You can also always get excerpts of each of my books as well as tons of Behind & Beyond My Books scoop on my website http://www.DDScott.com


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Happy Sunday, Y'All!

Here's what my muses have been up to this week...

*LIP GLOCK - Book Two in my Cozy Cash Mysteries - releases in just about two weeks, and I just can't wait to share it with you!!!

Today, I'm celebrating the debut of LIP GLOCK's Cover!!!*

Here's the scoop:

For LIP GLOCK -

Think Will and Kate gone Bond, James Bond...and the blue-hair version of Charlie's Angels too...Under the Tuscan Sun

_*...where my Cozy Cash, Super-Hot, International Crime-Fighting Couple Roman Bellesconi and Zoey Witherspoon*_, who are now very Will and Kate gone Bond, James Bond, _*once again team-up with The Bootscootin' Books' Mom Squad, now the blue-hair version of Charlie's Angels, * _ to recover billions of bunches of hedge fund cozy cash...but this time, all done Under the Tuscan Sun.

It's a super-sonic speed, action-packin' thrill-ride, full of pot-bellied pigs, hydrofoils, and gelato! Buckle-up, D. D. Scott-ville!!!

Release Date: On or Around August 15th
Available At: Amazon Kindle, B&N Nook, Sony, Kobo, iPad & at Smashwords 
Price: 99 Cents

*And here's the superfab sassy cover...*

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/08/lip-glocks-cover-is-here.html


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

I just had to share this superfab LOL scoop from my Muse Therapy Trip to Hobby Lobby tonight...

I went to Hobby Lobby to get my muses cranked-up and inspired to write my first ever Cozy Cash Mystery Christmas Story - HULLABALOO AND HOLLY TOO - which will be part of the inaugural Naked Hero Christmas Anthology this holiday season http://thenakedhero.com .

For a sneak peek into what I found to inspire my muses, check-out the photo on my Facebook Page (DeeDee Scott)...oh, and there are also some LMAO hints at the end of my latest release LIP GLOCK too (Book Two of the Cozy Cash Mysteries)!!!

Anyhoo...when I came out of Hobby Lobby, I counted 6 men asleep in their cars waiting on their significant others! LOL! And yes, my DH was one of 'em!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

*Here's a Sneak Peek at what's comin' soon to D. D. Scott-ville...and what's makin' my muses do big 'ole happy dances...*

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/08/whats-next-in-d-d-scott-ville.html

Think Special Edition Boxed Sets with over-the-top, superfab fun extras...

plus...

The Mom Squad Mini-Mayhem Mysteries...

plus...

Think Will and Kate gone Bond, James Bond in The Grinch's Who-ville!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Here's a big 'ole shout-out and thank u to all you superfab Kindle Readers and Fans!!!

*I've now sold well over 6000 Ebooks, and I couldn't be happier knowin' I'm treatin' y'all to great books for great prices!!!

Nothin' beats hearing from all of you that thanks to my Bootscootin' and Cozy Cash Mystery Worlds you're LOL a whole bunch!!!*

Cheers and again...thank you...with all my heart and soul. And my muses thank u too!!!

Happy Reading and Kindle-ing!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Here's a huge shout-out and thank u goin' out to all you superfab Kindle Readers and Fans!

You've got my muses doin' big 'ole happy dances!!!

*BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS - Book One of my Bootscootin' Books Series - and the book that started it all for me is now...FREE...and...as of just a few moments ago is...*

#4 in the Top 100 Kindle Free Books

#1 in Humor

#1 in Contemporary Romance

*I'm over the moon to have now welcomed over 19,100 new Kindle Readers to my Bootscootin' and Cozy Cash Mystery Worlds just since Thursday night at 7 PM Central Time!!!*

Happy Reading, Y'all!!!

_There's just something so magical and right to be able to treat y'all to great books for not just great prices...but now the first one Free and on me too!!!_

And in case, like me, you enjoy reading a series in order, here's the scoop: BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS - STOMPIN' ON STETSONS - BUCKLES ME BABY - THUG GUARD - LIP GLOCK.

_*Now all five are yours for a grand total of $3.96 !!!*_


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Here's a huge shout-out and thank u goin' out to all you superfab Kindle Readers and Fans!

Boy are my muses doin' big-time happy dances!!!

*BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS - Book One of my Bootscootin' Books Series - and the book that started it all for me is now...FREE...and...this week, has now hit...*

#1 in the Top 100 Kindle Free Books

#1 in Humor

#1 in Contemporary Romance

I'm over the moon to have now welcomed over 32,000 new Kindle Readers to my Bootscootin' and Cozy Cash Mystery Worlds in just the last week!!!

Happy Reading, Y'all!!!

*There's just something so muse magical and right to be able to treat y'all to great books for not just great prices...but now the first one Free and on me too!!!*

And in case, like me, you enjoy reading a series in order, here's the scoop: BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS - STOMPIN' ON STETSONS - BUCKLES ME BABY - THUG GUARD - LIP GLOCK.

*Now all five are yours for a grand total of $3.96 !!!*

_P.S. All five books are now on a total of 43 Bestseller Lists!!! Thank u all sooo much!!! Happy Reading!!!_


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Happy Sunday, Y'All!

Here's to hoping you and your muses too are havin' one heckuva superfantabulous weekend!

*Just a quick reminder that the next Muse Therapy Online Class Session - the sessions based on my #1 Amazon Bestselling On-Writing Book - begins this coming Saturday October 1st!!!*

And now...because I've listened to all your requests and those of your muses too...once you join the Muse Therapy Online Community, you're "in" for however long you wanna be. In other words, your one-time class fee keeps you "in therapy" for as long as you'd like, whether that's just a month...or ten months...or forever!

*Here's the scoop:

http://www.ddscott.com/muse.html*

I'm looking forward to getting to know all of you and your muses too!

_*See you "in therapy"...Muse Therapy that is! LOL!*_


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

*My next Muse Therapy Online Class Session - based on my bestselling book - has now kicked-off!*

Y'all are still welcome to join all the superfab fun!

Here's the scoop:

http://www.ddscott.com/muse.html

It's never too late to learn how to rein in and reign over your creative divas!

See y'all "in therapy"...muse therapy that is...


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

How's this for a superfab fun bit of Muse Therapy...

I've got a brand new cyber home filled with all-things-Muse Therapy!!!

Try Bitchy Signs, a new Book Trailer, Under the Mistletoe Martinis, and Muse Music too!!!

Welcome to my new cyber home...D. D. Scott-ville!

http://ddscottville.blogspot.com


----------



## Tonya (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm loving all your signs in Muse Therapy Class!! Thank you!!


----------

